
Amazon.com to play tax collector for client merchants - wheels
http://www.internetretailer.com/2011/11/03/amazoncom-play-tax-collector-client-merchants
======
yardie
Honestly, how could you not see this as inevitable. With states looking to
recover tax revenue from online sales Amazon's choices were either pay up or
GTFO. I think the tipping point was California. Once they reached an agreement
there it was inevitable other states would come calling.

------
swixmix
Amazon sales tax collection tax? :(

